# Staphylococcus Simulans



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I've just had the results of an endometrial cultures test I had a couple of weeks ago at my clinic in Barcelona and have been told that _staphylococcus simulans_ has been detected and that I should take anti-biotics for 14 days.

Has anybody heard of this? 

Thanks!
Tottie xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Tottie,

I am sorry no one seems to have answered you, I havent heard this myself, 

I think Staph is the bug which causes sore throats etc, seems to get everywhere that little bug....... The Anti B's should kick it into touch though honey

Debs
xx


----------



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Debs

Thanks very much for your reply.  It all seems to be ok, I was just a bit taken aback that I've got it but the clinic said it's just a little infection and the anti-b's will get rid of it.  Apparently, it's quite unusual so I'm not sure many ladies on FF will have had it.

Thanks again
Love Tottie x


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

HI there.  Out of curiosity I did a little research on this and did not find much really.  
The only thing I wanted to say is that you should tell your IVF clinic about the finding in the slight chance that it had anything to do with previous cycle failing. For the last many cycles I have routinely takien1 week of vibrymacine ( anti-biotic) and partner as well just in case there is any bacterias that popped up at last minute even if had been tested for them in recent months.  ( I even took it when was not in a relationship... just to be sure)  ALthough not all germs respond to the same antibiotic.  So you may want to speak to your clinic about taking something just before tx in Jan in the case the staph came back but had not been detected yet.  Just a thought.
good luck
b123


----------



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

Thank you too b123.  It was in fact my clinic in Barcelona that picked up on the bug luckily so they are aware of it.  They said it was unlikely to cause any problems but should be knocked on the head before I start my next cycle.  But it's a very good idea to speak to them about possibly taking it again in Jan.
Thanks and congrats on your twin bump.

Love Tottie x


----------

